# Amp Remote Wire



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

My HU doesn't have a Remote wire can I just run it to the power wire that powers the stereo. Or what would be the best option?


----------



## Gapp (Apr 20, 2006)

Run it to an accessory so it will only power up when the ignition is on


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

Gapp said:


> Run it to an accessory so it will only power up when the ignition is on


Like the cig lighter or some thing?


----------



## car_audio88 (May 3, 2006)

do you mean like a rem to an amp or a remote to a stereo for an actual remote controle


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello there...assuming that your talking about a remote turn on for an amp..In my experience it is reccomended to run it from your power antenna if you don't have a head unit with a power turn on...I see no problem running it off an ACC wire with a 12VOLT connection.All this does is signal to the amp that it needs to turn on..It's not the power supply or nothing..
Good Luck..Peace


----------



## Xodus (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah it's for the remote turn on. and so far I have it hooked up to my Cig lighter power. Thanx for all the help guys.


----------

